# Inshore artificial rod?



## albrighty_then

Looking to pair a bg 3000 with a decent rod, any good suggestions? Looking to not spend 200 on a rod, I have a Shimano but it's just too heavy to throw plastics all day so I'm going to put my clash on it for heavier application. Thinking medium action 6/7 ft one piece. Interested to hear yalls go to's.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Loomis


----------



## Fishshoot

St croix tidemaster works for me.


----------



## topnative2

https://www.starfishingtackle.com/stellar-lite-spinning-casting


----------



## Copahee Hound

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Loomis


Yep! E6X but it’s not as balanced as lighter weight reels such as Stradics


----------



## albrighty_then

Thanks fellers, I just can't make myself drop 190 plus shipping on an e6x lol. Star looks affordable.


----------



## Terry

I’ve been pretty happy with the St. Croix Triumph. 7’ Medium Light. $90


----------



## topnative2

I have a tfo professional in med. fast action like it but more of a "cork" rod


----------



## Marshbound88

You might want to give Sierra trading post a look. They normally have a decent amount of tfo and st croix products at a pretty deep discount. I just ordered a pair of tfo casting rods with a msrp of $169 each for $59 a piece. Although, their inventory on spinning rods is a little low right now..


----------



## hunter4626

Marshbound88 said:


> You might want to give Sierra trading post a look. They normally have a decent amount of tfo and st croix products at a pretty deep discount. I just ordered a pair of tfo casting rods with a msrp of $169 each for $59 a piece. Although, their inventory on spinning rods is a little low right now..


I was at Bass Pro a few days ago, looking for the same thing-their store brand rod was a perfect fit for me-a bit over 7',great action,looked good -and only 50.00.Just couldn't say no, bought 2 of 'em,and put my old Quantem 40's on them and use them primarily for light jigs with plastics.


----------



## windblows

You haven't given us your budget other than you don't want to spend $190 or $200. Assuming $100 is in budget, my favorite is the Fenwick HMG. I have an arsenal of rods that are in the $180-250 range, and my Fenwich HMGs still make the cut for throwing soft plastics and jigs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I would rather have a cheap boat than a cheap rod but that’s just my opinion.


----------



## BrownDog

A vote for star rods here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

BrownDog said:


> A vote for star rods here.


I was in Florida on business with the GF last year and she got me a guided snook trip. I used the guide’s Star rods and they were surprisingly nice and light. I was expecting them to be cheapo judging by the name and they were guide boat rods but very nice. He said their warranty is unbeatable too.


----------



## albrighty_then

No set budget just know if like to spend less than like 150 ish, this is what I was wanting though some folks preference on what they use 


windblows said:


> You haven't given us your budget other than you don't want to spend $190 or $200. Assuming $100 is in budget, my favorite is the Fenwick HMG. I have an arsenal of rods that are in the $180-250 range, and my Fenwich HMGs still make the cut for throwing soft plastics and jigs.


----------



## tcov

Calico Jack 7’6” Medium or medium light Spinning
Excellent value. Tad heavy if casting all day but really good rods in my experience.


----------



## BrownDog

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was in Florida on business with the GF last year and she got me a guided snook trip. I used the guide’s Star rods and they were surprisingly nice and light. I was expecting them to be cheapo judging by the name and they were guide boat rods but very nice. He said their warranty is unbeatable too.


I have people beat up on mine, and even had them thrown overboard and they keep going. Warranty is good too. Even their less expensive aerial line is a good value.
I have one of their old inshore series that I have been using regularly for 12 years now.


----------



## Capnredfish

I like Star and Falcon for the price. Run of the mill $100.00-129.00 stuff.


----------



## Chad Cohn

I'm not brand specific anymore so I have a few different ones that I use. I have an All Star (bass rod), Cabela's Salt Striker, Berkley Lightning for spinning. I use them all for spoons, plastics, jigs and occasionally a popping cork. With that being said my go to is my All Star with a Penn Fierce 3000. I catch Reds & Trout regularly with it. Not to heavy and I can use it all day. 7ft, Med action and it's a 1 piece. Not hard on the wallet either. I had a Falcon and the tip broke when I accidentally hit it while casting another rod, it was in my console rod holder. A costly lesson and now I never store rods there unless I am running to another spot and I intend on using that same rod. Now for bass fishing I am becoming a Diawa rod guy for sure. Picked up a med-fast 7ft casting rod that paired with Concept Z is a fish catching rig that may just become my everything setup.


----------



## Half Shell

If I had to rank the rods in my boat for throwing lures:

1. Phenix Black Diamond (custom made & carbon fiber blank and $$$$)
2. St Croix Avid or Star Plasma (about $200)
3. Falcon Coastal XG (about $90-100)
4. St Croix Premier
5. Star Stellar Lite (can't remember price but not much)

Never tried the St Croix Tidemaster and don't like the Mojo. I would think there a Tidemaster that would be a perfect match for a Penn BG 3000 reel though.

The Loomis Greenwaters are nice but about $200 and up. The E6X looks nice; never understood why GLoomis uses atleast 1-2 guides less than St Croix, Star, and others though.

My St Croix Avid is a 7'6" ML I bought to throw very small jigs to bonefish. Unfortunately, it gets held a lot more than it gets cast.

The most versatile rod I have is an old 7' 8-17lb GLoomis GL2 live bait rod ($165). It's my yellowtail rod but does great with everything from corks to topwaters, spoons, and soft plastics.

I no longer use the Star Stellar Lite since I have others. Star's warranty is no longer over-the-counter lifetime replacement. That ended a long time ago. Still good rods but that was a big selling point. Thier new rod above the Plasma looks nice but is $$$.

Stick with a 7' ML and Med action, fast action rod for throwing lures. My Falcon Bull Red Spin (7' Heavy) has handeled a 5' blacktip shark and a 6' bull shark but absolutely sucks for throwing the lures I typically throw. Falcon's 7' Medium split grip popping cork is among my favorite rods and costs $90. Balances great with a light 2500-3000 series reel and is easy to cast accurately when using very light lures or live shrimp. However, although it casts well and is good with the smaller mirrodines and small spoons with treble hooks, its not the best chocie for weedless soft baits and you lose a lot of action with larger sub-walk lures.


I love my high-dollar light action inshore rods but to tell you the truth it's an indulgence... a little lighter, a little more sensitive, and titanium guides won't rust but only you can decide if it's worth an extra $100-$250. *If I wanted to pick up another $100 rod there is no doubt it would be a Falcon or maybe the TFO Signature.*


----------



## Smackdaddy53

You can’t expect anyone to have a no questions asked unlimited lifetime warranty on any product and stay in business or sell quality products. PowerPole is probably one of the only business that comes close and even they have limitations but the volume to back it.


----------



## Half Shell

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can’t expect anyone to have a no questions asked unlimited lifetime warranty on any product and stay in business or sell quality products. PowerPole is probably one of the only business that comes close and even they have limitations but the volume to back it.


True


----------



## wooddrow

Terry said:


> I’ve been pretty happy with the St. Croix Triumph. 7’ Medium Light. $90


I have two of these paired with stradic Ci4s. I love them.


----------



## DBStoots

For the money, Shimano Teramar SE Spinning Rod. Only about $120.


----------



## Capnredfish

Looking at the OP title. Are all rods not artificial unless using a good ol cane pole?


----------



## albrighty_then

Capnredfish said:


> Looking at the OP title. Are all rods not artificial unless using a good ol cane pole?


Haha touche


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Lew’s makes some decent spinning rods too.


----------



## WC53

Stellarlite
Shimano Terramar SE
The Lews if you know someone they sponsor can be right affordable.......


----------



## jimsmicro

Star Stellar Lite is not only the best rod you can buy for around a hundred bucks but in my opinion one of the best rods period. I like almost all the rods in the St. Croix lineup too, especially the Premier and Tidemasters, but their warranty and replacement policy isn't as good as Star in my experience, and they cost more.


----------



## Derek Radtke

Zephyr Cove Rods.


----------



## KurtActual

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Lew’s makes some decent spinning rods too.


Im a huge fan of the Lews Mach Inshore rod. 

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/le...spin-rod-and-reel-combo#repChildCatid=6439098


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Derek Radtke said:


> Zephyr Cove Rods.


That guy takes forever but heard they are worth the wait! Haha


----------



## Lagoonnewb

I really like the st. Croix mojo inshore series. I have 2 of them paired with Florida fishing products 2500 reels and I think they are very well balanced. Worth a shot the next time your at bass pro or academy


----------



## Snakesurf

I know its a big brand but they have some decent light spinning rods Berkly. Also you may want to consider going to a baitcaster. The baitcaster reels are much lighter than spinning. I have several rod and reel combos that weight less than 8 ounces. I make all my own rods and they are lighter than anything you can buy at a big box store.


----------



## Headhunter

Fish both Loomis and St Croix. Just tried the ST Croix tidemaster at $140. So close to their higher end stuff that I can save $100 a rod, No brainer for me. Switching. 5 year warranty and made in the USA. That's a big deal to me


----------



## flyfishingvet

FTO has an inshore rod that I just picked up and really like it so far.


----------



## mooker82

Have you tried a different reel? I love the Daiwa BG but it is pretty heavy. I use the Daiwa Fuego LT when throwing plastics and am much happier. I use the BG for popping corks and live bait.


----------



## JCE

TFO, St Croix Mojo, falcon


----------



## RED – DAT

I fish the Louisiana marshes for reds, specks, bass, sheephead, and flounder... I use Four Horsemen popping corks with live shrimp and matrix soft plastics. For use without corks, I use up to 3/4oz jig heads depth and current dependent. My rigs are St. Croix Mo Jo inshore MH 7’ Penn Conflict 3000, Cajun Rod Savannah 6’6” H with a Daiwa Saltist Back Bay 3000... The Cajun Rod and Daiwa seem way lighter and throw the corks longer and set hooks better. I’ll fish 8hrs on occasion... For spoons and spinners I use a Shimano Curado on a St. Croix MoJo Inshore 7’ Hvy... have never lost a red on Dat!!


----------



## FishWithChris

Half Shell said:


> *If I wanted to pick up another $100 rod there is no doubt it would be a Falcon ...*


This is absolutely my recommendation 100% of the time for a great, affordable rod around the $100 mark. Either the Falcon Coastal or BuCoo, I've fished with both and would go back to them in a heartbeat if something ever happened with my favorite $150 - $300 rods, BullBayRods (Tampa, FL). 

you can get a great starter Bull Bay Rod for around 140ish shipped; I think it is their Infantry series rods. I have 7 Bull Bay's, from 7' - 8', all varying sizes and weights... light action creek to XH Cobia Catchers


----------



## TexasSightcaster

Another vote for the Falcon’s. I have a coastal xg, extremely light and great sensitivity. I also own several of their older BuCoo’s series when they were still being made in the good ol USA, great rods. I picked up one of their newer BuCoos because I wanted to try out an ultra light rod. It’s made in China, unfortunately, but it’s still great. It’s actually become my go to rod.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert

albrighty_then said:


> Looking to pair a bg 3000 with a decent rod, any good suggestions? Looking to not spend 200 on a rod, I have a Shimano but it's just too heavy to throw plastics all day so I'm going to put my clash on it for heavier application. Thinking medium action 6/7 ft one piece. Interested to hear yalls go to's.


TFO Blue Inshore 7' Med
$179 approx. Should balance out good with the bg


----------



## timogleason

FishWithChris said:


> This is absolutely my recommendation 100% of the time for a great, affordable rod around the $100 mark. Either the Falcon Coastal or BuCoo, I've fished with both and would go back to them in a heartbeat if something ever happened with my favorite $150 - $300 rods, BullBayRods (Tampa, FL).
> 
> you can get a great starter Bull Bay Rod for around 140ish shipped; I think it is their Infantry series rods. I have 7 Bull Bay's, from 7' - 8', all varying sizes and weights... light action creek to XH Cobia Catchers


I fish Falcon BuCoo and Bull Bay rods as well. Couldn't be happier with both. $129 to $189...


----------



## Flyboy

Falcon coastal xg, hands down


----------



## Big Fish

best advice I can offer on a rod is to spend more $$ on the rod than the reel. Too often ppl buy an expensive reel and pair it with a cheap rod. This is counterintuitive as the rod is the most important factor in casting, leverage for fighting, accuracy, detecting bites, and so on. As long as a reel has a decent drag it will work.


----------



## albrighty_then

Ended up going with star, thankS for all the input guys. Love this forum


----------



## Copahee Hound

Congrats! Show us what you catch!


----------



## Drifter

This thread has really opened my eyes. I thought spin guys just bought the cheapest one possible


----------



## Copahee Hound

Drifter said:


> This thread has really opened my eyes. I thought spin guys just bought the cheapest one possible


That’s funny and sad at the same time... My cheapest spin rod costs more than my 8wt fly rod. Think I should re-evaluate


----------



## Drifter

I have 3 spin rods I just pick it up and am like no or yes. then look and make sure its cheap.


----------



## BassFlats

Fyi, Capt. C.A. just put out a video on YouTube (Flatsclass)on topwater rods.


----------



## new2theflats

I just bought, and used today for the first time, a Cajun Atled 7' 3" MH. Excellent on decent sized Redfish (don't know yet about Louisiana sized). Only things I don't like is the first guide is too small IMHO (I'll size it up one or two) and the hook keeper is not very useful (at least it has a hook keeper). But other than that I really like the rod and would buy it again.


----------



## JRHorne

I'm up to 4 of the Shimano GLF rods, 3 spinning and 1 casting. Love them. Super light and if you keep an eye on Austin Kayak, they will do a 10-15% off accessories sale and the rods qualify. So that $89.99 rod can be had for less than $80 shipped. I'd say the MLs in 7" are too light action for heavier hard baits, but would be good for smaller soft plastics. But they make a 7'6" M that I just got and it's great. Have my BG3000 on it right now. They also make a 6'6" Medium which will be my next purchase to pair with a decent 2500 for soft plastics and smaller hard artificial baits. I'll probably rig the 2500 with mono/fluoro instead of braid too. 

You may also be able to find them at your local Academy to fondle if you're lucky: https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/shimano-glf-spinning-rod


----------

